# dry ice



## sfh9770 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi

My cousin and I will be hunting out of Jamestown in mid-October for both pheasants & ducks...just wondering if anyone knows if there is a place in Jamestown to buy dry ice?

any help would be appreciated

thanks

Steve


----------

